# Overwhelmed! *brain explodes*



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Okay, so I'm hoping this is in the right forum... 

I'm going to a clinic in a couple of days, and I was wondering what I may have missed in my preparations. I mean, I _always_ forget something. Haha. But I thought maybe I I had you guys to help out, I might get everything. So far I have...

1. First Aid Kit (What would you suggest be in here? I have everything, I think, but I want to be sure.)

2. Saddles, bridles, saddle pads, slinkys, mane tamers, etc...

3. Hay, grain, etc...

4. Water (How do I get my horse to drink while on the road? She gets dehydrated, and I can't get her to drink...)

5. Combs, currys, brushes....

6. Wheelbarrow, shovels, pitchforks...

Wow.  There are a lot more questions in there than I originally intended... Help? I'm a bit overwhelmed and this is just something I figure I can get help with.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If its a training clinic be sure to take something to keep notes in. Thats something I always forget. Even if you don't have time during the session it helps if you can jot down some things right after while its fresh in your mind.

When we travel we just take one of those big muck buckets and a manure fork. the bucket does double duty for holding different things in transport. 
I've heard of putting kool-aid in water to get horses to drink it. Never tried it but might be worth a shot.
Sorry I keep adding to this :lol: I have one of those big hay bags with wheels. it holds a whole bale of hay and the wheels make it so easy to move around. It will keep a bale fresh even if it gets left out in the rain. Plus it keeps it for going everywhere in the trailer.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, Vidaloco. That's great info. I don't have a hay bag, because I always carry too much hay to put in one of those bags anyway. Haha. What do you suggest be in my first aid kit? I think I've got it all, but I like to have a second opinion.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, some people put a hint of mint in the water at home, then again in the water they are taking, or having when they are there, so the water tastes like it does at home for the horses


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Let us know how the clinic went, and if you forgot anything :lol:


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

I will. Gah, my life is crazy busy. I'm runnig all over trying to make sure I got everything. I think I did, though. Thanks to you guys! Well, I'm off to the clinic. It's a Roy Yates. Last year, it was cut short because he had a heart attack, but hopefully this yeah it'll go smoothly.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh awesome.... Goodluck!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you have a show list? It's pretty much the same thing. Clinics are a lot of fun.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

So, it went awesome, I didn't forget anything, and I learned so much. Thanks to all you guys who helped me not forget stuff! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Glad we could help and really glad you had a good time


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad it went well!!


----------

